# Found a Toro 824 that won't start



## WalkThisWhey (Feb 15, 2017)

I found a Toro 824 Powershift in pretty nice overall condition (38540 49xxxx serial), the owner said it wouldn't start.

He's correct so far - gas was old, so I drained the tank and put fresh gas in along with a new spark plug. Tried cranking and I've got nothing. I have not cleaned the carb (time), but I'm surprised I wasn't getting even fast start and die at least. I'm wondering if this something electrical or safety switch related. The spark plug shows a spark, and I before installing I did a compression test and got 50 PSI.

I will absolutely be cleaning the carb, but without at least a sputter I'm wondering what else I should look at? My other machine is an Ariens 10000 series which is a little simpler (yes, I turned the ignition to "ON")


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Have you sprayed some gas or starting fluid into the carb, to give it a definite fuel supply? If the carb is really bad, then fresh gas by itself won't do much for you.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

50psi with the starter or pull rope.... seems low


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

50 psi should be fine. i get you have green gummy deposits in the main jet if thats the case it wont start period on the carburetor. pull off the heater box and spray some carb clean or brake clean directly into the carburetor throat and see if it will start and die then


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

As Redoctobyr commented, I would spray some gasoline into it and see if it's getting fire. At least you will have narrowed it down to carb issue.


----------



## WalkThisWhey (Feb 15, 2017)

arienskids said:


> pull off the heater box and spray some carb clean or brake clean directly into the carburetor throat and see if it will start and die then


Tries the carb clean and it was a no go, though I did not try straight gas.

Other thought - could I just drop a tiny amount of gas into the spark plug hole and see if it fires up then? If so that would really narrow it down to the carb!


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

That should be ok. If that doesn't do anything, maybe try a quick spray of carb cleaner or whatever into the hole. That might do a better job of mixing with the air, to produce something that lights more easily.


----------



## strtch5881 (Oct 6, 2018)

Stupid question. Did you turn the gas on? Most have a petcock under the tank.
Is gas getting to the carburetor?
Is the spark plug wet after trying to start it? If not, fuel system problem.
Sometimes after sitting a while, the inlet needle gets stuck in the seat not letting gas into the bowl.


----------



## WalkThisWhey (Feb 15, 2017)

strtch5881 said:


> Stupid question. Did you turn the gas on? Most have a petcock under the tank.
> Is gas getting to the carburetor?
> Is the spark plug wet after trying to start it? If not, fuel system problem.
> Sometimes after sitting a while, the inlet needle gets stuck in the seat not letting gas into the bowl.


Yes the petcock was on - I tried spraying inside the spark plug, got nothing. I'm just gonna rip the carb off and clean it out. Probably replace some fuel lines in it too.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

You've given it multiple other fuel sources, and it still won't fire. To me that doesn't sound like the carburetor. 

It sounds like a compression, or spark problem. More likely spark, I'd say (mine start with, or less than, 50 psi).

Have you tried a new plug? The flywheel key could be sheared, so your ignition timing is wrong.


----------



## WalkThisWhey (Feb 15, 2017)

RedOctobyr said:


> You've given it multiple other fuel sources, and it still won't fire. To me that doesn't sound like the carburetor.
> 
> It sounds like a compression, or spark problem. More likely spark, I'd say (mine start with, or less than, 50 psi).
> 
> Have you tried a new plug? The flywheel key could be sheared, so your ignition timing is wrong.


Well I finally got around to digging into this blower, and I was going to clean the carb and....WOW! Gunk does not describe it, I actually think someone was a legit idiot and poured motor oil in the gas tank, the whole carb was just oily.

Anyhow, this gave me an excuse to but the Harbor Freight Ultrasonic cleaner I've been eyeing. A few cycles and reassemble helped, and I replaced the fuel lines too since they likely had the same gunk. Started right up and ran like a champ!


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Cool, glad you got it running! And an opportunity to get an ultrasonic cleaner isn't bad either! Weird that it wouldn't run at all when spraying other stuff into it before, but hopefully the thorough carb cleaning was all it needed. Enjoy!


----------

